# Singing bridge



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody catching anything over there?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

lots of debris in the water, its high and fast fishing slow..............


----------



## Keneyeman (Jun 7, 2011)

Arnt they doin some kind of work over there that has th water all screwed up?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slaughter (Feb 13, 2011)

God worked on it yesterday with 3"+ of rain, definately loaded it w/ debris and screwed it up pretty good


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Perch & Whiteys in Tawas and Chrome in the Ausable


----------

